# 1 Terabyte!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Expancys have a 1TB ( 1000 Gigabyte )  external hard drive for less than a Â£100... :blink:

Memory is sooo cheap at the moment!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Crazy isn''t it.

I've got a 40gb hard drive and bought a 250gb external to use as a back up. My data exceeded 40gb so the external became my primary storage. I now need a back up drive so might have to visit Expansys website. Cheers Jason


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb value. It just gets cheaper and cheaper all the time... Wish I could run the car on Terrabytes...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Umm, I download a LOT. I manged to get hold of an external drive with pull out 'caddies'. I've installed 300 gig drives into each drawer (10 x 300 gig) and I've already filled the first 8. The problem as I see it is, the more room you have, the less discerning you become.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i bought a wireless terrabyte storage unit before xmas for Â£80 ,it was either off ebuyer or someone similar its awesome,ive tried my hardest to fill the bugger havent even scratched the surface .

jason.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive tried my hardest to fill the bugger havent even scratched the surface .


Have a look at newsgroup access. You'll soon wonder where all that space went.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I just bought a new pc from dell, Dual core, vostro 400, 1 terrabyte, 3gb ram, dvd writer Â£199..............


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jas, can you send me details of you wireless storage? NCON and I found one but it was about 500quid  80 would be stunning


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

First external drive I ever bought was a 200 mb (MEGA byte) drive from Frog Systems in Edinburgh. It cost Â£400.

Just thought I'd share that with you.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> Jas, can you send me details of you wireless storage? NCON and I found one but it was about 500quid  80 would be stunning


jon its a western digital one ,like i said i cant remember where i got it from because my bil sent me a link sorry mate it was a pre xmas sale just looked on ebuyer they are about 120 -150 i think .


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Dell have the 1TB external drive wireless at Â£159 and amazon uk have 500GB wireless at Â£85 both western digital

Amazon also have a 9TB one at Â£6500


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Read in news of launch of 5 TB

Obviously TB drives not as new as I thought.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers guys, very much appreciated. I had a WD 1TB NAS (non wifi) 6mths back and it was noisy as anything and had a flashing light on it... very bizarre for somthing I hoped to hideaway LOL

I'll check amazon. ta


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

JonW said:


> I had a WD 1TB NAS (non wifi) 6mths back and it was noisy as anything


That surprised me, WD will get my vote (and my cash) everytime at the moment. I've found their drives to be seriously quiet. They had some reliability problems back in the mid '90s, but I've had no problems since.

Bought a Seagate 250GB drive for my desktop last year and it is noisy as f&&k - so much so, I moved Windows on to it, and recycled the original 150GB WD drive for Ubuntu, and use that as my Primary HD and just stick music and video on the Seagate drive. The only noise now is the PC's fan when it plays video

Bought a 2.5" 250GB WD Scorpio drive for my PS3 last week and again, totally silent :thumbsup:

I doubt WD are the cheapest though.

Back on topic; wouldn't a Terrabyte drive take forever to de-frag? Would it be better to get a few smaller drives, so they can be maintained separately? (And avoid the 'all eggs in one basket' issue?)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy the drivers themselves were probably very quiet, but the fans were mental loud  It was something I read in the write up / review and assumed it was just them being picky, but sadly not....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

s67 said:


> Dell have the 1TB external drive wireless at Â£159 and amazon uk have 500GB wireless at Â£85 both western digital
> 
> Amazon also have a 9TB one at Â£6500


Can you PM me a link? I cant find them at all :huh:


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

JonW said:


> .. but the fans were mental loud...


Just disconnect the fans, then!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 2 external 1TB drives, used for scans of the film shot during my nearly 20 years as a photographer.

They are split into partitions for ease of maintenance and to speed up searches.

They are filling up at alarming speed!

(I remember salvaging anything over 1GB for my own use...)

Maplins have a 750GB Seagate @ Â£90 odd down from 140. and the 1TB at 140.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> I just bought a new pc from dell, Dual core, vostro 400, 1 terrabyte, 3gb ram, dvd writer Â£199..............


That sounds amazing. Cant find it on their site tough.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

limey said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > .. but the fans were mental loud...
> ...


Im not sure thats a good idea considering how hot it gets here... LOL


----------

